# getting ready for fall swap meet at memory lane



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2015)

just phone memory lane got a good spot for vending also my good friend duke got one beside me . vending spots are filling up fast . looks like a nother good one  .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Take some pics Larry! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm on the fence about going to the fall meet.  I'll be at the spring meet.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Take some pics Larry! V/r Shawn



sure will shawn thats wy duke beside me so we can look after the site when the other is gone takeing pictures and looking for bikes and parts


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2015)

catfish said:


> I'm on the fence about going to the fall meet.  I'll be at the spring meet.




hope you can make it you allways have a lot of good stuff to sell . if not see you and shawn in the spring one   from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> hope you can make it you allways have a lot of good stuff to sell . if not see you and shawn in the spring one   from bicycle larry




Thanks. I do have a bunch of stuff to sell too..... But It might have to wait till spring.


----------

